# Eddie Sachs Memorial Slot Car Day - June 3, 2017



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

On Saturday, June 3, the Eddie Sachs Memorial Slot Car Day will take place at America On Wheels Transportation Museum in Allentown PA. This annual event is in memory of Indianapolis 500 Racer Eddie Sachs. ECHORR will be holding multiple races in our Theater, and the culmination will be the America On Wheels Grand Prix for the Eddie Sachs Memorial Award. Henry Harnish has won the trophy every years so far, so we hope that this year we can find some new challengers to the title, and add another name to the permanent wall plaque in the museum. You can download the flyer PDF at www.reesed.com/AOW/2017Sachs.pdf.

We will also be hosting a slot car show in our Auto Art Gallery, and vendors who have already committed to be there are Bob Beers, Doug Keys, and Harry Nonnemaker. Al Pink will have his drag racing track at the museum for the day as well. To become a vendor, please download the registration form at www.reesed.com/AOW/2017Vendor.pdf.

And of course, admission to the museum also includes the normal displays of cars, trucks, motorcycles, bicycles, and race cars. The HubCap Café will be selling hot dogs, real milk shakes, and more, and oldies can be played in our vintage juke boxes too. So plan to join us, either as a racer, a vendor, or a shopper. It promises to be a spectacular day.


----------

